# να κοιτάξουμε με...



## Paxy

Είναι σωστά να πόυμε "να κοιτάξουμε με την ελπίδα προς τον επόμενο χρόνο";

Υπάρχουν και αλλές πιθανότητες γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν τα δύο "με";

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Δημήτρης

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το "να κοιτάξουμε με". Ίσως κάποιοι να το βρίσκουν κακόηχο βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι, στον προφορικό λόγο δεν ακούγονται το ίδιο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο "την ελπίδα". Εδώ δεν πρέπει να μπει το άρθρο.


----------



## artion

If you want to avoid με-με say "Με ελπίδα να κοιτάξουμε τον επόμενο χρόνο". Ή "να κοιτάξουμε αισιόδοξα (optimistically) τον επόμενο χρόνο". Ή "να κοιτάξουμε προς τον επόμενο χρόνο με ελπίδα". The article την may be needed or not, depending on the context.


----------



## Paxy

Δημήτρης said:


> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το "να κοιτάξουμε με". Ίσως κάποιοι να το βρίσκουν κακόηχο βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι, στον προφορικό λόγο δεν ακούγονται το ίδιο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο "την ελπίδα". Εδώ δεν πρέπει να μπει το άρθρο.



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Paxy

artion said:


> if you want to avoid με-με say "Με ελπίδα να κοιτάξουμε τον επόμενο χρόνο". Ή "να κοιτάξουμε αισιόδοξα (optimistically) τον επόμενο χρόνο". Ή "να κοιτάξουμε προς τον επόμενο χρόνο με ελπίδα". The article την may be needed or not, depending on the context.



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!  το κίμενο είναι " Τώρα, στο τέλος του χρόνου, να κοιτάξουμε με (την) ελπίδα προς τον επόμενο χρόνο". Είναι σωστό;


----------



## Eltheza

It sounds good to me, Paxy!

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλή Χρονιά!


----------



## artion

Paxy said:


> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! το κίμενο είναι " Τώρα, στο τέλος του χρόνου, να κοιτάξουμε με (την) ελπίδα προς τον επόμενο χρόνο". Είναι σωστό;


 
Yes, if you erase την.


----------



## Paxy

Eltheza said:


> It sounds good to me, Paxy!
> 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλή Χρονιά!



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## Paxy

artion said:


> Yes, if you erase την.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## danoisedelacobra

Εμένα τα με-μέ δεν μου φαίνονται άσχημα :Ρ


----------

